# ok...colectibles



## viper31373 (May 11, 2006)

i have posted some of my collections, (swords, comics) but my favorite:

OTHER THAN GUNS, my gi joes. i have 53, 12 inchers dateing back to 1979. anyone else collect things? i collect EVERYTHING. i have a bedroom stocked in boxes floor to ceiling full of hot wheels, books, lord of the rings stuff, pokemon cards, furrbies, and about a bazillion other useless items. this drives my ocd wife nuts but she has adapted rather nicely.

danny


----------



## Shipwreck (Jan 26, 2006)

I used to collect many things, even into my 20s. But, I sold most of the toys, comics, and other things for my gun hobby. Only other thing I really have is my telescope stuff.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

The 12 inch GI Joe's are pretty cool. I never had one as a kid, but I wanted one...

My favorite collectors item is the sliderule. Post Versalog's specifically... Sliderules even went to the moon. Ever since the digital calculators came out, the entire production of sliderules simply STOPPED! And very few people even noticed their disappearance... They will never be made again and once these antiques are turned to dust, the few that remain will be worth a small fortune. At least that's what I tell my wife...
The people that used them hated them, and the people that saw them being used where awed by them...
I've managed to acquire enough sliderules along with the books on how to use them, that a small class could be taught. Some day, the deep mathematical thinkers will once again come to the conclusion that to fully understand math, you'll need to understand the principles of the sliderule...

We owe every thing modern to the advent of the now forgotten sliderule.

"Perfection of means and confusion of 
ends seems to characterize our age."
Albert Einstein


----------



## Method (May 6, 2006)

Hal8000 said:


> The 12 inch GI Joe's are pretty cool. I never had one as a kid, but I wanted one...
> 
> My favorite collectors item is the sliderule. Post Versalog's specifically... Sliderules even went to the moon. Ever since the digital calculators came out, the entire production of sliderules simply STOPPED! And very few people even noticed their disappearance... They will never be made again and once these antiques are turned to dust, the few that remain will be worth a small fortune. At least that's what I tell my wife...
> The people that used them hated them, and the people that saw them being used where awed by them...
> ...


I remember a math teacher of mine mentioning Sliderules in class a few times. She said her dad, who was a math teacher himself, still used them and didn't like calculators. I've never seen one, but I think I might like to learn how they work.


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

Method said:


> I've never seen one, but I think I might like to learn how they work.


That is precisely how my interest started. There are some neat sites on the internet. Google sliderule or slipstick and see what you come up with... Eboy is where I got all of my sliderules... There is an auction for a Post Versalog with it's manual on right now... It's interesting to say the least...


----------



## Thor (May 11, 2006)

My senior year of high school was they year the scientific TI-51 came out. Man,did I REALLY want one of those. It was the penultimate in "Geekiness". (They didn't have the word "geek" then. Of course, they were $200.00 

I got by in Advanced physics with my slide rule. I used to play a game with the whiz kids that HAD calculators. 9 times out of 10, I could get an answer more quickly than they could enter the numbers. Made me feel pretty good!!


----------



## Vom Kriege (May 5, 2006)

I've got a bunch of old GI Joe and Star Wars stuff, but it isn't in any shape to be of any value. I also have some musical instruments. I collect patches as well.


----------



## scooter (May 9, 2006)

I only seem to collect years...so far I've only collected 48 but I'm always looking for more :-D :-D


----------



## Hal8000 (May 8, 2006)

scooter said:


> I only seem to collect years...so far I've only collected 48 but I'm always looking for more :-D :-D


Well, if your only going to collect ony one thing, that ought to be it! I've got 4 more than you, but I think a couple of them are rather worn (I only paid half price anyway), I'm not sure they should count... :roll:


----------

